
Charleston and the Age of Obama - juanplusjuan
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/charleston-and-the-age-of-obama
======
DrScump
Meanwhile, the New Yorker is oddly mute on the 120+ “homicide-related
offenses” _known_ to be committed by persons illegally present in the USA (and
pending deportation who were released anyway) in the past 5 years alone... or
the 34+ murders per _month_ in Chicago.

